# Learn Orchestration the right way from renowned Hollywood Orchestrator



## Norman (May 12, 2017)

It's been said before that fantastic and realistic MIDI Mockups are actually only possible when you approach each cue with vital attention to many details. Those details include the actual composition, the arrangement, your use of orchestration and finally the MIDI Mockup itself to present a realistic and well put together cue for producers.

Your knowledge of orchestration can really mean a seismic shift in your writing and productions.

*It's a given that the music industry is very competitive*

​To be competitive in the field of composing, we must be willing to learn and improve our orchestration chops. Your ability to do so will deeply impact your cues be they performed by a live orchestra and/or carefully detailed via MIDI Mockup.

Orchestration is so important as it is the key to making your mockups sound more realistic and natural as well as enhancing the overall auditory experience with any live orchestra you're currently working with.

A good orchestration will sound exciting, dramatic, and full of interesting colors.
Bad orchestrations, on the other hand, can often sound too dark, indistinct, heavy, and boring.

There are many important orchestration techniques used by contemporary film composers, including dovetailing, highlighting, and melodic linking, which improve your orchestral writing.

Norman can also help you learn how to develop and vary your own material, which is key ingredient in composing polished, professional sounding scores. He has exercises specifically designed to show you how to add transposition, embellishment, fragmentation, and many other techniques to your music for maximum effect.

*Introducing Norman Ludwin*

​Norman works as an orchestrator and bassist for _Michael Giacchino_, including recent work on _Spiderman: Homecoming_, _War of the Planet of the Apes_, _Rogue One_, _Star Trek Beyond_, _Jurassic World_, _Zootopia_, _Inside Out_, _Star Trek Into Darkness_, _John Carter_, and _Super 8_; He has over 200 credits on IMDB.

He received his doctorate in composition in 2007 from the Claremont Graduate University.

Norman has presented film orchestration and composition master classes at: New York; _BMI Headquarters_; _The Society of Composers and Lyricists_,; Boston; Seattle; Los Angeles; Toronto; Washington DC,; San Diego, Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam; Bangkok Thailand: Shanghai, Nanjing, and Beijing China.

He has taught hundreds of students over the past 20 years, privately and through the _UCLA Film Scoring Program_, the _Cornell School of Contemporary Music_, and the _Professional Musicians Union Local 47_.

His eight books on music are used in college courses worldwide, including at the_Berklee School of Music_, _the Eastman School_, _Cal Arts_, and _UCLA_.

*Private lessons*

​The lessons are private and done via Skype or on the phone. The student picks the date and time that works best for them based on their availability. If you have to cancel the lesson it's very simple and can be easily rescheduled.

There is no set time, and students are free to take as many lessons as they wish.

If you have no orchestration or composition experience it's not a problem, as many of his students are beginners.

*​Orchestration Lessons Include*:

How the instruments produce sound 
What is the "power ranges" where the instruments sound the best
Essential string techniques 
Dovetailing
Highlighting
Melodic linking
Bowings for the strings - how do they work?
Effective use of slurs for strings and winds
Transposition guidelines
Writing for the harp
Points when writing for the tympani and percussion
Insights on how to blend the instruments
Score studies analyzed to explain important orchestration techniques
Score reduction practice
*​Composition Lessons Include*:

Scoring to picture
Your workflow and how to streamline it
Notation issues
Chord substitution
Writing melodies that grow organically
Developing your material
Re-harmonization
Effective usage of motives
How to use hexachords to add chromaticism to your writing
Employing limited intervals and modulating scales

The cost for each lesson is $75. The cost of his 15 Lesson Course eBook is $25.

Norman is offering a 6-lesson package for the price of five, giving you a free lesson (includes his 15 lesson course e-book or his Film Music Book.

Order One Lesson $75 


 

*Orchestration Master Class Tutoring * *Testimonials* : 

"Norman is a true stand-up guy. He's one of us. Aside from being extremely knowledgeable about orchestration and composition, he is also a breeze to work with and can help you get from where you are to where you want to go in terms of knowledge and scope. If you haven't already, check out his course. His book is stellar." -- _Frederick R._

"From personal experience, private time with Norman is incredibly enlightening...like getting the keys to the kingdom of that great Hollywood sound." -- _Don B._

"Really enjoyed your class, invaluable experience that I can take forward." -- _Flynn S._

"Just wanted to let you know that I found your Orchestration: A New Approach 15 Lesson Course book to be utterly fantastic... it wouldn't be an exaggeration to say that this book has changed my life...or at the very least, it's has given me the tools to reach the next level of my musical development." -- _Jeff B._

"I want to thank you again for the wonderful work you did in instructing the "Advanced Orchestration" class. You truly inspired me to write more, think more, listen more, and to advance more in my musical endeavors. Please accept my greatest thanks for being the catalyst for change in my music. I was searching for help to inspire me. I found it in your class and teachings. What a joy!!" -- _Germaine F._

"Just wanted to write and to send you many, many thanks for such a great class! It was so inspiring -- you are a wonderful teacher -- and I learned so much!" -- _Lisa L._

"I just wanted to thank you for the Orch I series of seminars which I enjoyed tremendously. You have a combination of the background, the ability, and the commitment to be an excellent musical guide for us and that is deeply appreciated." -- _Ray D._

"Dr. Ludwin is an extremely gifted educator who knows his material thoroughly and puts it across with minimum fuss and maximum effect. Additionally, he put a huge amount of effort in checking all our homework and making astute and detailed comments - it's very much appreciated!" --_Kendall M._


----------

